
U.S. proposes barring big tech companies from offering financial services - arpan74
https://business.financialpost.com/pmn/business-pmn/u-s-proposes-barring-big-tech-companies-from-offering-financial-services-digital-currencies
======
badrabbit
I would be more interested in the the other way around: if financial companies
were barred from doing business with social media and data analytics
companies. I made sure to opt out of every data sharing option for my bank and
they still share my purchase history with 3rd parties.

